
He was a Yale graduate, Wall Street banker entrepreneur. Today he's homeless - lhuser123
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/17/us/los-angeles-yale-graduate-homeless/index.html
======
algaeontoast
I wish they pushed harder to explain the real linchpin of this mans fall from
riches and success. I wonder if it was not knowing what “enough” really was or
if the pursuit of a facade of high class living did him in? Business
“troubles” leaves a lot to be desired.

Sometimes I think I’m too frugal, but stories like this still scare the hell
out of me (even though I’m only in my mid twenties). Any older HN members have
thoughts on this?

